# Water spot help



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

So I have been camping for the last 4 days and came home to a half covered (passenger side) car full of hard water spots. Seems my neighbor turned her sprinkler up too high and got my car. Is there a good product out there to remove the spots if a wash won't do it? I have a couple coats of wax on the car so I have that in my + column.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Use a clay bar on them then re-wax, should come right off


----------



## bybeejoshua (Jul 3, 2013)

i know that lemon juice gets water spots off things in the bathroom, i was actually wondering if it worked the same on car paint. I was just thinking about this last night. I just cut it in half and rub the exposed lemon meat on the metal and it works


----------



## lukeurip (Jun 24, 2012)

Clay bar or a good cleaner wax should work on the paint and for the glass "0000" steel wool and Bon-ami.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

Thanks all. Waiting for the sun to go down a bit so I can get on it.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

How did it go? Did you get the water spots out? What product and/or process did you use? I agree with the others who said clay barring should help along with a good 2 bucket wash with some warm water. 

Some products to look into for water spot problems are: *Chemical Guy's Go Green Waterless Car Detailing System product.* Chemical Guys WAC_107_16 - Go Green Waterless Car Detailing System (16 oz) , Removing Water Spots - Go Green Waterless Car Detailing System Chemical Guys - YouTube, *chemical guys water spot *remover Chemical Guys Water Spot Remover, glass polish, metal polish, mineral spot remover and *Duragloss Water Spot Remover *Duragloss Water Spot Remover (WSR) #505


----------



## dfwcowboy (May 11, 2013)

Here's what you have to understand about water spots. When the water evaporates, it leaves behind the minerals which were present in the water. Given time, these minerals can actually etch their way into your clear coat. So even if you remove the minerals, the etching will still be there. This is one reason why it's important to maintain a coat of wax on your car at all times.

The best solution for stubborn water spots is to polish the car. Most consumer grade polishes won't completely remove water spot etching, but will polish the microscopic rough edges so you either don't notice them or they are greatly diminished. More aggressive polishes can remove them by polishing them out entirely.

The polish I use is Klasse All-in-One. I've found this to be the best consumer grade polish on the market. Not only will it polish just about all water spots away, it will also remove very stubborn road grime which has embedded into the clear coat. It also applies an acrylic wax which lasts longer than most polishes on the market. The down side is it's a big harder to apply than most consumer products in that it's a bit harder to remove once it's dried to a haze. After getting most of it off with a dry cloth, I follow up with a towel moistened with a bit of quick detailer. However, one advantage is it doesn't leave a white haze on plastic parts that is hard to get off as is the case with many all-in-one products.


----------



## bri2001 (Jul 9, 2013)

The first time I washed my show car 2001 Camaro SS at our new house which was on well water, it waterspotted something terrible. Nothing I had did any good; Clay bar, wax, even polishing compound didn't remove it at all! I freaked out and thought I ruined my baby! I found online to mix 50% Distilled white vinegar and 50% bottled water and it worked great! Removed the water spots about 95%, a little polishing and they were completely gone.
Here's an after pic of my baby waterspot free


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

I didn't have a clay bar so I ended up using a vinegar mixture a friend of mine told me about. It worked pretty well. The previous owner of the car used some serious paste wax on it and I had the dealer completely detail the car with their pro guy and I have been washing the car with a wax based soap. I was actually surprised how easily came off. I also used it to remove a surface mark in the fender I found. I washed the car completely then went to work on the spots. After I got them out I put a couple coats of turtle paste on.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

cool, glad you found something that worked for you. Got any result pics?


----------

